# Krav Maga



## MayEMT (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone else take Krav Maga? Ive been going for several weeks it is AWESOME. Some of the techniques they teach you give you a little more confidence when dealing with that unruly patient. Of course we wouldnt want to incur harm to our patients, but at least it teaches you a way out should you get in a really sticky situation. h34r:


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 6, 2008)

no thanks, i dont believe in drugs.


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 6, 2008)

*lol*

for further clarification....

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=YrGROuTFIJU


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2008)

_Kip.... paging Kip!_



Anything that helps with exercise, self confidence, and your personal safety CAN'T be a bad thing.

That said--- don't beat up all your patients.... it tends to cause trouble with managment, as well as causing too much paperwork.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 7, 2008)

I took Brazilian Juijitsu.  I will again at the end of my medic program.  I enjoy krav maga but prefer BJJ.


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 11, 2008)

*thats cool...*

i just found out a medic at my new company is a krav maga instructor...he actually learned and fought in isreal....he was giving me a lot of pointers. it was cool...


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Krav Maga is a fantastic self-defense system........... as long it is being taught by a person truly qualified. Krav Maga has been marketed well and as long as you PRACTICE it is great.

Just remember, in EMS you will be dealing with different people. Most people that attack a person in EMS are one of the "5 D's" Drunk, Drugged, Derranged, Diabetic or in a Domestic.

A lot of times those people have a altered pain threshold.

Remember to separate the difference of a patient or an attacker. Using a "technique" taught in ANY system against a confused patient will have your service writing a check with many zero's. You may find yourself out of work.

BJJ has proven itself as a superior system in multiple ways. But remember self-defense has to have multiple levels of understanding including....... the laws , force levels, options and documentation.

Make sure you read your laws in Texas regarding self-defense.


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 11, 2008)

*oh yes definately*

Mainly I took the class for exersise; I am well aware of what I am allowed to do should the situation be absoultely necessary. But now I have to check out BJJ


----------



## Zanerd (Mar 11, 2008)

MayEMT said:


> he actually learned and fought in isreal


Fought as in, their Military?  Because I have not heard of any Krav Maga competitions, it doesn't seem like a sport kind of Martial Art.

Other decent standbys are Boxing/Submission wrestling.  Of course you can't forget Muay Thai kickboxing!


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 11, 2008)

Zanerd said:


> Fought as in, their Military?  Because I have not heard of any Krav Maga competitions, it doesn't seem like a sport kind of Martial Art.
> 
> What I meant was he was an instructor for Israeli Defense forces....


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2008)

Zanerd said:


> Fought as in, their Military?  Because I have not heard of any Krav Maga competitions, it doesn't seem like a sport kind of Martial Art.
> 
> Other decent standbys are Boxing/Submission wrestling.  Of course you can't forget Muay Thai kickboxing!


The name is actually Hebrew for "Close Combat". The wikipedia page states that it has been jokingly called "Jew-Jutsu" (I like it, just for the pun).

The Israeli Military has been using Krav Maga for years for hand-to-hand combat training. I'm not sure if EVERYONE learns it, or just those that need to know self defense.

Jon


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 11, 2008)

The Israeli Military has been using Krav Maga for years for hand-to-hand combat training. I'm not sure if EVERYONE learns it, or just those that need to know self defense.

this was on their website....
"What is Krav Maga?
Krav Maga is the official self-defense and fighting system used by the Israeli Defense Forces (I.D.F.), Israeli Police and Security Services, and numerous U.S. law enforcement agencies. It is also taught in institutions associated with the Israeli Ministry of Education. Since 1964, Krav Maga has also been taught to civilians all over the world. Krav Maga is comprised of three main parts: self defense, hand to hand combat, and fitness."


----------



## Zanerd (Mar 12, 2008)

Krav Maga is pretty much a no BS form of self defense.  Unlike Karate, it is actually useful in real life situations.  I have had some tell me that many times you are taught how to "neutralize" your opponent/assailant as quickly as possible:blush:

Western Boxing & Muay Thai Kickboxing are both pretty good for street usage too, but also have a large sport element to them that I don't think you can get with Krav Maga.  

Also, since boxing/kickboxing are striking arts I'm not sure how well that would transfer over into EMS safety...its doubtful that the law would look at you hitting an unruly/violent patient in the same light as simply controlling their movement


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2008)

Zanerd said:


> Also, since boxing/kickboxing are striking arts I'm not sure how well that would transfer over into EMS safety...its doubtful that the law would look at you hitting an unruly/violent patient in the same light as simply controlling their movement



The advantage is not that you hit you patients. Its that you are in excellent physical shape and are used to taking hits without panicking.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 12, 2008)

MayEMT said:


> Zanerd said:
> 
> 
> > Fought as in, their Military?  Because I have not heard of any Krav Maga competitions, it doesn't seem like a sport kind of Martial Art.
> ...


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 12, 2008)

........................


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 12, 2008)

Yah he is awesome. He was giving me a lot of pointers it was pretty cool


----------



## Zanerd (Mar 13, 2008)

firecoins said:


> The advantage is not that you hit you patients. Its that you are in excellent physical shape and are used to taking hits without panicking.



True, but for EMS purposes I might suggest Brazilian Jiu Jitsu or even wrestling.  Controlling their body mechanics can help so you DON'T get hit

I do both Boxing/Muay Thai but will also start some grappling work soon!


----------



## Paladin (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to admit that I have been a long time wrestler (and now coach), did tae kwon do, USN hand to hand combat training and now Krav Maga.  I personally feel that Krav Maga incorporates alot of different moves from different forms of defense.  I actually would recommend it to the EMS community because it is simple and has proven to work.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## student8419 (Jul 2, 2008)

i try and diversify myself in different martial arts but krav maga is pretty horrible....


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Jul 4, 2008)

I've taken alot of different martial arts judo tae kwon do, BJJ, MMA,and Krav to name a few. My favorite definetly has to be Krav. It the most practical especially going against multiple opponents. And having taken those other martial arts have just built on my success in Krav. As for using it on the unruly combative pt is a way different story. But, be good and remember only use it in an inescapable situation!


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 6, 2008)

wlamoreemtb said:


> I've taken alot of different martial arts judo tae kwon do, BJJ, MMA,and Krav to name a few. My favorite definetly has to be Krav. It the most practical especially going against multiple opponents. And having taken those other martial arts have just built on my success in Krav. As for using it on the unruly combative pt is a way different story. But, be good and remember only use it in an inescapable situation!



Krav is mission specific for sure. It has proven itself time and time again. I stick to what I have said many times...........

Ask yourself why you train......... then find a system that suits your needs/wants.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

DT4EMS said:


> Krav is mission specific for sure. It has proven itself time and time again. I stick to what I have said many times...........
> 
> Ask yourself why you train......... then find a system that suits your needs/wants.



You're up mighty early! Hey Kip...........can't touch this...


----------

